# Any Ruger wheelgun fanciers out there?



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

When it come to wheelguns I have always gone Ruger to satisfy my needs. S&W never did anything for me, Dan Wessons are nice but hard to find anymore. Here is my most recent acquisition, My GP 100 purchased recently to replace a Security Six I sold years ago. I my opinion Ruger's DA has improved significantly. I am very pleased with it so far.










Any one else enjoy Rugers?


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

While my favorite revolvers are older S&W K frames, I do love the GP 100. 

I wish that Ruger would bring back the "Six" line but with the GP grip frame.


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

yeah i'm in love with the blackhawk. it takes an hour to load and unload but that helps me take my time at the range and actually enjoy the session sometimes.


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2006)

The security six is my favorite. Rugged and reliable. :wink:


----------



## Waffen (Feb 8, 2006)

The wife and I have a Ruger SP101 357 great gun. She shoots 38's and I go for the 357's. I also have a Beretta Stampede Marshall 45 colt. So far no problems on either..


Have fun and be safe.

W


----------



## AirForceShooter (May 6, 2006)

BlackHawk
A fun gun and not bad for Hurricanes










AFS


----------



## RoninPA (May 8, 2006)

I have a propensity for the Ruger handgun line. I've owned (and sold) quite a few over the years. Currently looking at getting an SP101 (unless I can find a SS Security Six 2 3/4 or 4 for a good price). Even turned a GP100 into a PPC gun in the early 1990's but sold it to another competitor when I was sent to Egypt for a year (USAF). Wish I had it back, it was a tack driver.


----------



## tuckerdog1 (May 8, 2006)

I love my SP101. I guess most everybody that owns one feels the same.
I've been itchin to send it off to Gemini for some tweaking.[/img]


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I have a couple of Ruger Stainless single-sixes.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The GP100 is my all time favorite double action revolver, followed by it's predecessor the Security Six... I prefer the GP100 because of the double lock up on the cylinder. Talk about one tough gun! No other revolver to my knowledge does that... I also LOVE the modular design... This is one well thought out handgun!
If I only had ONE handgun that I could keep, I believe it would be my GP100... (God, I hope none of us are ever put to that decision)


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> The GP100 is my all time favorite double action revolver, followed by it's predecessor the Security Six... I prefer the GP100 because of the double lock up on the cylinder. Talk about one tough gun! No other revolver to my knowledge does that... I also LOVE the modular design... This is one well thought out handgun!
> If I only had ONE handgun that I could keep, I believe it would be my GP100... (God, I hope none of us are ever put to that decision)


I agree with everything you said and that is why I prefer the Ruger revlovers over others.


----------



## stetson (May 5, 2006)

I enjoy my security six in stainless.It's in 357;I had it for 23 years 
and just started shooting it alot in the last couple of years.


----------



## Stephen A. Camp (May 9, 2006)

Hello. For years I used S&W revolvers for almost everything. In the recent past I added both a GP100 and SP101 to the collection and have to say that I've been exceptionally pleased with both guns. For me, the SP101 is my favorite of the two and is a trusted companion for fun at the range, knocking around the woods, or in the dead of night. It remains loaded 24/7 and I trust it completely.









_These guns have proven utterly reliable and I've been more than satisfied with their accuracy._

If interested, here are links to some observations on both revolvers:

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Range Evaluation - Ruger GP100.htm

http://www.hipowersandhandguns.com/Ruger SP101 Report.htm

Best.


----------



## hardbeliever (May 9, 2006)

Mr. Camp hit the nail on the head regarding the sp101. I also really like the Bisley SAs as well. Here are a couple of my Ruger wheelguns. Cheers.


----------



## bisley45 (May 9, 2006)

me to love the rugers here are some of mine
the first is a rehawk 45 colt








and a bisley 45colt








and a old mod single six 22 mag only


----------



## Axiom (May 8, 2006)

Those are some really nice guns! :wink:


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

*Bisley45*, I would guess that you enjoy handgun hunting by the looks of your outfits.


----------



## medic15al (Mar 5, 2006)

I would like to see a half-shroud barrel on a 4 in. GP-100 and adj. sights ala stainless Security-Six.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

Well, you could say I'm fond of Rugers, though I do prefer the Single Actions, especially when set up in Super Blackhawk style. Though I do prefer the Blackhawk hammer on my guns.

In .357 Magnum I have an old 1958 vintage three screw flat top 4 5/8", stocked in mesquite from CaryC. Also a three screw 6 1/2" that I bought used last year. And a Bisley (ex-Blackhawk) New Model, of which I'm not too fond of.

In .44 Special, a three screw ex-Blackhawk .357, 4 5/8", case hardened. This just back from Dave Clements.

As to .44 Magnums, two three-screw models, one 7 1/2" brass framed and a 5" also just back from Dave Clements. And three New Model Supers, one of which has the frame case-hardened.

And in .45 Colt, all New Models, a 7 1/2" and a 4 5/8", both case-hardened, a plain 4 5/8" Vaquero, and a Bisley 4 5/8", an ex-Blackhawk.

In addition to mesquite, stocks run walnut, ebony, rosewood and vermilion wood.

The 7 1/2" .45 Colt is set up like a Super, and is my most fired gun, with just over 16,000 rounds fired through it.

Bob Wright


----------



## mogunner (May 11, 2006)

*Ruger Revolver Owner*

Sure is, I own a Ruger Security 6, 2 3/4" and a Ruger GP-100. Both are greatr Revolvers. I also own S&W and Taurus Revolvers. All have served me well.


----------



## bisley45 (May 9, 2006)

Reliable said:


> *Bisley45*, I would guess that you enjoy handgun hunting by the looks of your outfits.


how did you guess :lol:


----------



## Reliable (May 7, 2006)

bisley45 said:


> Reliable said:
> 
> 
> > *Bisley45*, I would guess that you enjoy handgun hunting by the looks of your outfits.
> ...


Because I've been there and done that. Always looking for a new challenge. Took a doe a few years back with my .44 Mag. Set out to accomplish the job with open sights because I had not yet done it. I found the worst part about hunting with a revolver is cocking the hammer in the dead silence of the woods. To me it sounded like I was banging on metal pipes with a drilling hammer.

Best of success in your hunts!


----------



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

my ksrh-9, super redhawk in .44 mag.










i hope to have a ss vaquero real soon.

danny


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

i think i posted this pic somewhere else on this sight and if so then oh well. she's my sweetheart, my baby, the only true love i really have at this point which hasn't broken my heart. lol










i even carry her on occasion.


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

Be careful that cigarette can kill you :lol:


----------



## raveneap (May 5, 2006)

Ruger Speed Six, circa 1982:










and New Model Single Six, 2001


----------



## BEER (May 8, 2006)

spacedoggy said:


> Be careful that cigarette can kill you :lol:


brother, with my lifestyle if the smokes are what winds up killing me then apparently someone upstairs missed a memo and i'm ahead of the curve. lol


----------



## jim (May 13, 2006)

While I have a few other makes, Ruger is by far and away my favorite.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

My current Ruger wheelgun collection is:

Stainless Redhawk, 7 1/2" scoped barrel in .41mag. 2X Leupold in the rings.
Stainless Redhawk, 5 1/2" barrel in .41mag.
Stainless SP-101 2.5" barrel hammerless.

Previously had but gave to sons:

Stainless Redhawk, 5 1/2" barrel in .357mag.
Stainless Single Six, 4 5/8" barrel in 22/22mag 
Super Blackhawk, 4 5/8" barrel in .41mag


----------



## spacedoggy (May 11, 2006)

I like the S&W action but like the ruger balance and durabilty and looks better. Plus I feel you get more for your money and if you have problem Ruger takes good care of you. I would never buy a used S&W but I would buy a used Ruger.


----------



## Dragon (May 21, 2006)

I only have one right now. A SP101. I hope to add a GP100 and a few others though. I do enjoy the SP101. It is very rugged a good shooter and easy to carry. Can't ask for much more.


----------



## 41GNR (May 26, 2006)

Do these make the cut???








Single Six .22Mag








Reeder Custom SBH .41RemMag/.41GNR








BH .41RemMag, SBHH.41RemMag and Reeder gun again.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

Finally rounded them up for a picture. I really like Ruger wheelguns:


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

My baby! Shoots like a dream.

[IMG:600:300:0386d76b72]http://img148.imageshack.us/img148/6624/rugerbirdshead6dj.jpg[/img:0386d76b72]


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I been through a lot of wheel guns over the years and you can't beat Colt Pytons & Rugers. The Ruger, Gp, SP, and Redhawks will get the job done for a life time and then some. I carry a SP101 2 1/4" Barell everyday. Fact I got it on right now. Young guys down at the range say well you only got 5 shots. Well most gun fights are over in less than that but I do carry 5rds of back up. Hope this picture takes. :shock:


----------



## jbleinweber (Feb 15, 2007)

*Just one - So far*










1976 Blackhawk 357mag (200th year of liberty)


----------



## TomC (Sep 5, 2006)

My Ruger wheelguns consist of the following:
Bearcats in blue and SS
5 ½” SS Single Six
7 ½” NMBHs in .30 carbine and .45 Colt. 
4 5/8” NMBH in .357 mag., 
5 ½” SBH .44 mag 
5 ½” NMBH in .45 Colt
5 ½” Bisley in .45 Colt
5 ½” Redhawks in .44 mag and .45 Colt
6” Super Redhawk in .44 mag
3” SP101
4” GP100


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Ruger Redhawk and GP-100 3" here.

I recently got the GP-100 back from the local gun plumber; I had him grit-blast it to clean-up the dents and dings from the previous owner (a Canadian PD, I believe) and reduce the shine, as I plan to use it as an outdoors companion this year:



















Roughed-up-to-dull-the-surface-shine grip panel inserts from an SP-101 complete the package.
I simply MUST do something about that grip screw and insert; WAY too reflective for this gun, now.


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

dj niner,

I just picked up one of those Canadian Police Guns reimported by CAI. Mine however is DAO. The hammer spur is gone and there is a small 1/4" patch at the top of the hammer that is checkered. I have not had the chance to shoot it yet but I am really looking forward to doing so very soon. I usually bead blast my stainless guns to give them a matte finish, but I really like the way yours looks. Very rough country, hard use look.

Here my latest invention. I took an extra stainless 5.5" Redhawk, in my favorite caliber....the 41 Remington Magnum and cut the barrel to 4" for ease of carry when hunting. I dehorned the whole gun, did some light trigger component polishing and reworked the grip frame and grips. I really like the end result.


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

That's the nicest-looking Redhawk I've ever seen, bar none. I much prefer the front sight with base you used, over the plain blade on the new 4" factory Redhawks; it's just hanging out there like a sailboat sail, waiting to get knocked off or bent. Same for the front sight on the Alaskans.

I do want to try the new Hogue grips used on the factory 4" Redhawk; they look like they might work well for me (although I like the looks of nice wood grips, i generally prefer synthetic grips for actual use with magnum loads).


----------



## tex45acp (May 26, 2006)

DJ,

Thanks a lot......I am really proud of how my Redhawk turned out. The interchangable front sight is the only way to go on the Redhawk. I don't care for the new 4" Redhawk front sight either. To me, it just looks like a piece of cheap plastic glued to the barrel of a great looking gun......JMHO!!!!

The more I look at your GP-100, with that grey blast finish, the more I like it. I was planning to beadblast my GP-100, but for a field gun that grey blast is the way to go, in my humble opinion. 

tex


----------

